# Review of Egg Innovations Cage Free Vegetarian eggs, brown



## Maverick2272 (Feb 17, 2008)

We picked these up only as they were on sale, otherwise they normally fall outside our budget. They were grade A large, brown eggs. First thing I noticed is that the shells were definitely thicker, which was nice as they broke cleanly on the side of the skillet. Next thing I noticed was taste, they were very good! It was the first time I have been able to consume an egg in the morning, fried, without getting sick to my stomach. Heck, just looking at them frying up in the pan, the actually looked better overall.
What really surprised me was that Egglands best was a full $1 over the price of these (not counting sale prices), and these had much better taste in my opinion.
Our usual eggs are $1.79 a dozen, these were on sale for $2.00 a dozen normally $2.59, and Egglands Best were $3.79 a dozen. In my taste test Egglands scored only marginally better than our usual eggs, and way below the Egg Innovations cage free vegetarian eggs. These are also certified organic.
There was also another variety that was certified organic, cage free vegetarian, but at $4.79 a dozen we did not try them. We have decided to stick with the Egg Innovations for egg dishes such as fried, scrambled, or in omelets, and just use the regular ones for cooking.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2008)

Vegetarian eggs?  Am I missing something?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 17, 2008)

Means they are not fed any animal by-products.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sometimes I wish I still had my egg laying hens.  Their eggs were the freshest.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 17, 2008)

I miss the ones we had growing up as well. I often envy Picanis and others on here that do have their own layers.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Means they are not fed any animal by-products.



Ah. Thanks


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 17, 2008)

Your welcome! DW and I both agreed they should really read "Cage free, vegetarian fed" to avoid confusion.
Of course, the first time I saw them I thought they read "care free, vegetarian". LOL.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 17, 2008)

That's what I figured, no animal protein in their food, which is thought of as good for chickens and many think needed for a healthy bird. In the wintertime when they can't get at any bugs many supplement cat food, or dry dog food or table scraps or boiling and feeding their own eggs back to them.... I toss mine some good dry dog food now and then.

But cagefree vegetarian  Where are they keeping them when they aren't in the cages so they don't peck at any animal protein?

Or, do they mean they aren't recycling their poop and feeding it back to them?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 17, 2008)

I am assuming the same thing as Picanis, it refers to what they are feeding the birds as opposed to what the birds might eat out in the yards.
Here is what the label says on it:
"Meets Humane Farm Animal Care Standards, which include nutritious diet without antibiotics or hormones, animal raised with shelter, resting areas, sufficient space and the ability to engage in natural behaviors."
"Egg Innovation chickens are never fed any drugs, antibiotics or animal by-products because of our concern for the chickens and our consumers."
"We share your concerns about the environment. We use recycled and recyclable plastic packaging."


----------



## DrThunder88 (Mar 2, 2008)

Maybe the chickens eat tofu crickets!  If a tofu turkey is a tofurkey, would that mean a tofu cricket is...I'd better not finish that thought.

Good info on the eggs!  I may have to try them out!


----------



## auntdot (Mar 2, 2008)

All of these terms confuse me.  The only way, I suppose, to have a vegetarian chicken is to cage it or at least keep it in an enclosed environment.  Otherwise they will eat worms, insects, anything they can peck at.

Anyone who has ever raised a chicken knows that.

And yes, the eggs we usually buy are not the ones I remember.

I have nothing against anyone buying eggs certified as anything, I just get confused by all the terms, i.e. organic, cage free, vegetarian.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 2, 2008)

I just got asked by a friend of my sister if my eggs were organic. She has been getting her friends to save egg cartons for me...
I had to tell her no.  Technically they aren't, because I feed them veggies, but the veggies I buy are not organic and their feed is not stamped organic either, plus I also use insecticide and herbicide on my property, and that's a no-no. As prevention so they do not get mites (hopefully) I have a "no mite" strip hanging in their coop. It is not supposed to affect the birds meat or eggs. Still, that means they aren't considered organic.
I had to wonder if my sister's friend even knows what organic is....


----------

